# Boysenberry +



## DirtySouth (Sep 9, 2009)

2 more weeks


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 9, 2009)

Very Nice.....


----------



## meds4me (Sep 9, 2009)

NIOOCE ~ wishing you all green mojo ~


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

sounds delicious you going to make a pie with some of that bud?


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 9, 2009)

The trim will go into the butter for a pie crust. So funny you should say somethin. Even the fan leaves have crystals.I OWE IT ALL TO A MENTOR AND ADVANCED NUTES. YALL THE SNIT


----------



## midnight_toker (Sep 9, 2009)

That is beautiful. It looks like something a fairy would live in.


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 9, 2009)

THANK YOU BROTHERS AND SISTERS FROM ROUND THE WORLD. My buddy is the master behind these genes. For my first grow I GOTTA SAY THIS STRAIN IS AMAZING. Just started to swell and have 2 more weeks, atleast.
 He really knows his stuff, and has the best "gear" I.ve found. I've tried a lot of famous S. Cal/ Valley cuts,lol. This blows em out the water.


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll make your mouths water tonight. Each night I open my tent my jaw hits the floor!


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 10, 2009)

good 2 go


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 10, 2009)

2 many server issues


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

looks sticky icky...hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Smot_poker (Sep 10, 2009)

yum yum yum... you lucky, lucky man. i wish i could smoke that right now.


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 10, 2009)

I wish I could also, I have NOTHING but resin. 1 1/2 more weeks


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 10, 2009)

So mant diffrent aromas. Like a danky danky, danky musk, skunky skunk, blueberry. Just BOMB ALL THE WAY AROUND. A lil touch and your fingers stick like glue.
 MAKES MY MOUTH WATER EVER TIME


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 10, 2009)

yummy BERRY BLENDA


----------

